# Miniaturansicht für EPS Dateien



## Bomber (22. April 2006)

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich für EPS Dateien in Windows anstelle des Symbols eine Miniaturansicht anzeigen zu lassen? Wenn ja wie?

Vielen Dank!


----------

